
Ask HN: How do founders handle their company's snail mail? - meatlauf
I&#x27;m a founder and find it annoying to deal with this communication channel. I imagine a service that would scan my corporate mail and send it to me digitally. Would others find this useful?
======
busymichael
Many of these services exist. I have been using Virtual Post Office for 6
years now and am very happy.

The USPS even has a form you can file to automatically redirect any regular
mail sent to your address to your PO box.

One of the original such services, Earth Class Mail, even had a documentary TV
show made about it -- with a focus on the startup world.

